# Wilier Superleggera



## ridenicebike (Mar 13, 2011)

Hands down the most gorgeous bike I have ever seen.
14.5 pounds!
STIFF when you are on the gas, especially sprinting out of the saddle. Sit down, and the road disappears. Amazing!


----------



## brumos (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Saw the same bike at this years Death Ride..beautiful bike. I also saw some Petacchi neon yellow ones and had to say they looked pretty cool too!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Love it!*

Do you find yourself having to correct people on the pronunciation of Wilier? 

I used to call it “Willy-er” until I found it it’s “Villey-A” 

Beautiful bike, congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

BunnV said:


> Do you find yourself having to correct people on the pronunciation of Wilier?
> 
> I used to call it “Willy-er” until I found it it’s “Villey-A”




And I used to always say "Villy-A" but someone told me it's "Villy-er" 

**


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

From Wilier themselves, specifically Wilier USA's facebook page: 

So, how is Wilier Triestina pronounced, and what do the words mean? Both names were born out of Italian patriotism following the World Wars. *Wilier is an acronym pronounced Vee’-lee-air.* Italians use ‘W’ as an abbreviation for the word “Viva”, which means “Long live”. For example, Italian cycling fans will often hold up signs at the Giro that read “W l’Italia”, “W il Giro” or show their support of a specific rider with signs like “W Ballan” or “W Cunego”. The patriotic phrase, “W l’Italia liberata e redenta” (Long live Italy, liberated and redeemed) gave birth to Wilier. Triestina is pronounced Tree-es-tee’-na, and is the Italian equivalent of our English word triestine, which implies anything having to do with the Italian city of Trieste on the Adriatic Sea, including a resident. Following World War II, Trieste and its surrounding coastal area remained part of an occupied free territory. Meanwhile, triestine cycling great and three-time winner of the Giro, Giordano Cottur, was holding his own against contemporaries Fausto Coppi and Gino Bartali. Inspired by Cottur and Trieste’s plight, Dal Molin put together a team with Cottur as leader, calling it Wilier Triestina. In 1946, the Giro featured a stage finish in Trieste. Poetically, Cottur won the stage into his hometown, and soon afterward, the bicycles took on the name of the team. In fact, one of Wilier’s logos is a halberd (similar to a fleur-de-lis), which was inspired by Trieste’s coat of arms.


----------

